# Top Five Favorite Songs?



## everestian (Jan 30, 2013)

This is for you music connoisseurs out there. What five songs do you adore the most?

My personal list changes a lot but here is what is in my top five right now:
1) Fell In Love With A Girl - The White Stripes
2) Amsterdam - John Cale
3) So Hot (Wash Away All Of My Tears) - Spacemen 3
4) Buzzin' Fly - Tim Buckley
5) Hello Goodbye - The Beatles


----------



## Tigercougar (Jan 30, 2013)

At the moment my list is anime stuff, mostly Digimon:


1. Believer - IKOU (from Digimon Savers)
2. Days ~Aijou to Nichijou ~ - AiM (Digimon Tamers)
3. Natsu Machi - Round Table feat. Nino (Aria the Natural)
4. We Are Xros Heart - Wada Kouji (Digimon Xros Wars)
5. Call Me Call Me - Steve Conte (Cowboy Bebop)


----------



## Llamapotamus (Jan 30, 2013)

Today, I would say my top 5 (in no particular order) are:

1. Mojo Pin by Jeff Buckley
2. Let Go by Frou Frou
3. Clocks by Coldplay
4. Home by the Foo Fighters
5. The Story by Brandi Carlile


----------



## Demensa (Jan 31, 2013)

Since a list of my top 5 songs would be quite impossible, I will choose 5 songs I really like, in no particular order. (I find that I write these things and then every 5 minutes I will remember some song that I want to put in. So I'll try not to edit it, because that wouldn't achieve anything.)

1. On Impulse by Animals As Leaders
2. Transparent Man/Invisible Woman (80,000,000 Years Alone) by GIRAFFES? GIRAFFES!
3. If I Could Fly by Joe Satriani
4. VarÃºÃ° by Sigur Ros
5. Love in the Time of Human Papillomavirus by Andrew Jackson Jihad

Wow this list is terrible...


----------



## TeenageAngst (Jan 31, 2013)

You can't say your top 5 without saying _why_, gotta explain your answers or else you're just prattling off song names.

5. Rain by Blackmill. This song is really soothing, every time I listen to it I *feel* the music. I've never been a fan of electronic music but Blackmill has always been an exception, and I really think this song is at the top of his list. It's one of those tunes you can just close your eyes to end enjoy. I also like listening to it while writing.

4. Struck a Nerve by Bad Religion. As my name implies, I like to think I know a thing or two about angst. Struck a Nerve is basically acid in a pressurized bottle. You can hear it from the slow, grinding wall of guitars to the mental imagery Graffin paints as he growls out the lyrics, his rage at the societal plagues he sees straining the music like a chained dog on an ever-weakening leash.

3. Rookie by Boy Sets Fire. This was a hard call, but I already have Rush on the list, so I wanted to make room for another band. Rookie is post/melodic hardcore spot on with a strong bass line and powerful vocals. More importantly is how the tired life of a washed up junkie is brought to life in a way that would make you think Layne Staley slipped them a lyric sheet. They even touch on similar metaphors, like "redemption never seemed so cruel, and all my gods, never seemed so weak."

2. God Am/Nutshell by Alice In Chains. Jesus Christ I tried really hard to pick one or the other but it's impossible. They're both musical masterpieces in their own right from a band that created one of the dirtiest genres out there and made it into an artform. God Am is a double-metaphor, both for how Staley feels that god has abandoned him in spite of all his attempts at redemption (he went through rehab 13 times), that he's one of the "sick ones" being weeded out. The lyrics have a double meaning though, as "god" is also symbolic of his heroin addiction as it was more overtly in Godsmack. A song as deep as it is downright harrowing.

Nutshell is one of those songs that almost shouldn't qualify for these lists since it's so goddamn perfect. It's quite possibly the saddest song I've heard, and this coming from a Social Distortion fan. Any time someone tells me such and such song is so sad, I tell them to listen to Nutshell and get back to me. The semi-acoustic tone is perfectly matched, not too sappy and not too heavy. The lyrics, from anyone else, would be an unrelatable lie. Given the surreal hell that was Staley's life though, and really the crazy shit the entire band was going through at the time, you can tell every word rings true from his soul. Now this is a personal thing: Some say it's a song about suicide, others about being depressed over a relationship. To me though, at least what I identify with, is the sheer feeling of discomfort with ones self and personal inadequacy in the song. The line "my gift of self is raped" is sincerely heartbreaking, you can tell the singer is completely incapable of loving himself and feels he has nothing to offer those close to him.

1. The Anarchist by Rush. Rush is my favorite band. Others come and go, some stay high on my charts, but Rush is was and always shall be my go-to three man ensemble. They were my first band and their songs have helped me through countless hard times over the years. Almost as a culmination of this is The Anarchist. Neil's drumming is phenomenal as usual, Alex's guitars shine with their usual saturated effects, now honed and mastered like the seasoned player he is, but what strikes me the most is Geddy's bass line. Like a rollercoaster it takes you up and down, fast and slow, around twisting corners and all before the lyrics kick in.

And my god, those lyrics. If ever a song was written that could describe how I feel, this would be it. The feeling of being given a bum hand, the things you wanted and envy others for ever out of your grasp, "a missing part of me that grows around me like a cage", leaving you to thrash about in impotent frustration. It describes those emotions perfectly without straying at all from the brilliant concept of the album.


----------



## Dreaming (Jan 31, 2013)

Oh boy, this is a tricky one, I would say my "Top 5" fluctuate on a daily basis... right now?

1. The Doppler Effect - Beauty Hides In The Deep (The Blizzard Remix), god damn everything The Blizzard touches becomes awesome, I also love John O'Callaghan's remix, but that still counts as this choice (despite the fact that I dislike the original mix =P)

2. Andy Moor - Halcyon (Alex M.O.R.P.H. Remix), both the original and MORPH remix are totally awesome, but alas the remix wins here! I'm a big fan of Andy Moor, particularly recently, I haven't found a song of his that I hate so far, and the remixes tend to be made of awesome

3. Faruk Sabanci feat. Antonia Lucas - No Way Out (Temple One remix), just loooooove this one, it's almost sad 

4. Paul Oakenfold - Glow In The Dark, a friend linked me to this one a few weeks before it was released... didn't really like it at first, now I love it, yet another one that's always in my top 5 =P

5. Cerf, Mitiska & Jaren - Saved Again (3rd Moon remix), yet another one that's always in my Top 5. I love Cerf Mitiska & Jaren, this remix is totally different from their style but still an epic remix


----------



## Symlus (Jan 31, 2013)

Ok... Here we go. Time to browse my 1890-song library. (To be arranged in any order)

1) http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-If2r9ENQfA- Vicinity of Obscenity by system of a down. Dunno why, but I like it quite a bit.
2) http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Hm7vnOC4hoY- Last Resort by Papa Roach. 
3) http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gAjR4_CbPpQ- Harder Better Faster Stronger by Daft Punk
4) http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UhjG47gtMCo- Schism by Tool. Just a great song.
5) http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n4aELnPYCIc- Twisted Transistor by Korn. Good bass. 

So yeah. I have tons of others that pop into my head at random.


----------



## benignBiotic (Jan 31, 2013)

It changes often, but these come to mind. With my favorite lines in parentheses!

1. Animal Collective - Street Flash (What's that twitching is it still alliiiiiiiiiveee?)
2. Bjork - Unravel (When you come back we'll have to make new love.)
3. Cibo Matto - Birthday Cake (I don't give a flying fuck though!)
4. Gang Gang Dance - House Jam (-no discernable lyrics-)
5. Beck - Golden Age (Put your hands on the wheel, let the golden age begin.)

I love sombre music so that's where that all comes from.


----------



## Llamapotamus (Feb 1, 2013)

Today, I would say my top 5 (in no particular order) are:

1. Panic Prone by Chevelle
2. Pride by Manchester Orchestra
3. Back Against the Wall by Cage the Elephant
4. Float by Bush
5. Schism by Tool


----------



## Vaelarsa (Feb 1, 2013)

1. Trash 80 - Sodium Sonet Extended
2. Lifeforce - Stage 3
3. Guardian Legend - Corridor 5
4. Joe Satriani - The Power Cosmic 2000 Pt 2
5. Assemblage 23 - Let the Wind Erase Me


----------



## Em1l (Feb 1, 2013)

Well it changes quite a lot but currently:
1. Periphery - Jetpacks Was Yes! v2.0
2. Rammstien - Engel 
3. Woodkid - Iron
4. Textures - Awake
5. Tesseract - Dream Brother


----------



## Heliophobic (Feb 5, 2013)

1. 16Volt - Filthy Love of Fire
2. H3llb3nt - Heliophobic
3. Chemlab - Lectric Molecular (Black Metal Box 'Malignant' mix)
4. Lustmord - Infinite Domain
5. Powerman 5000 - Megatronic


----------



## Sutekh_the_Destroyer (Feb 5, 2013)

In no particular order:



Let's Groove - Earth Wind & Fire http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ov96GWOUWZU
The Diary of Horace Wimp - Electric Light Orchestra http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A30Bt29i5KM
The Prophet's Song - Queen http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4xmsXqgHHEI
'39 - Queen http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6Q1yyoe377k
Eleanor Rigby - The Beatles http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k9Itt02QOO0


----------



## Aleu (Feb 7, 2013)

I can't. There's just...there's just too many to list. Too many genres. Aaahh


----------



## AngelNyxia (Feb 7, 2013)

These are my top 5 favorites plus a extra >.< 

Give A little- Hanson ( Yes Hanson the MMMBop brothers) I love this song so much ! 
Ichiban no Takaromono - Angel Beats (anime)  - Girls Dead Monster ( name of the Band) 
Oogoe Diamond and Kibou ni Tsuite - AKB48 / AKB0048 anime 
Smile - Pinkie Pie / My Little Pony Friendship is Magic 
Manakai Smile ! - Smile Precure ending 2


----------



## DarrylWolf (Feb 8, 2013)

1. "Ain't No Stopping us Now", McFadden & Whitehead. The musical equivalent of raising a Marcus Garvey flag, it's the music I wake up to each morning and sing multiple times each day. It's also why I like Philadelphia so very much. A real shame that I can't enjoy it without feeling somewhat guilty but that's why having a Furry Black alter ego is such a cool thing. The fandom's okay with that, right?
2."Tom Sawyer", Rush. Okay, now this would be a cool song for any "modern-day warrior" and makes me wish I was Canadian.
3. "The Different Story", Peter Schilling. I know she probably looks really old now but the female singer in the music video was hot when it was filmed. Plus, I've always wanted to be a cowboy.
4. "My Heroes Have Always Been Cowboys", Waylon Jennings and Willie Nelson. I wonder if cowboys would approve of the way things have gone in this country which now uses them as mascots.
5. "The River" Rich Mullins. One of the most poignant songs ever written whose piano work and sorrowful lyrics will bring you to tears. It speaks of the "river" we all must cross as human beings as sung by a man who crossed said "river" only a few short years after writing it. You will cry during this song


----------



## cotokun89 (Mar 1, 2013)

XD i am chilean and may be you not heard some of this songs

1-llueve sobre la ciudad / Los Bunkers
[video=youtube;rxNdVlG82YY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rxNdVlG82YY[/video]
2-through the fire and flames / Dragonforce
3-reflect / Senka vesion / vocaloid
4-BUMP OF CHIKEN / KARMA 
5-Just be friends / Zebra and Rapbit version / vocaloid
[h=3][/h]a like so much this songs, varied and very good, I recommend listening


----------



## Nikolinni (Mar 1, 2013)

My top 5 seems to rotate around somewhat, and ugh...I might have to cheat and have vocal as well as insturmental...can I do that? Also, I'll try not to repeat any artists so one or two don't totally dominate the chart. Anyway...

Vocal Music:
"Music" by John Miles - If you absolutely live for music, you HAVE to listen to this song. Sure, it's pretty much one single verse repeated at various points in the song, but the wide range of emotions and feelings this song covers, as well as it's intense instrumental bridge and epic finale, coupled with Miles' passionate voice...ah man, this is just a great song. Any music lover should give this a listen. 

"Miracles Out of Nowhere" by Kansas - Right off of Kansas' album _Leftoverture_ , which is a great album itself, this is just a powerful song that seems to really make me believe in the power of love and miracles (The end line of each chorus is "It's just love and miracles out of nowhere"). Though truth be told, the power of this song in my mind comes from a scene in Perri Rhoades' "Spectral Shadows", where Christine Rhoades, using her own power and the power of some of her more powerful friends, completely heals herself, who was in a coma from a housefire, her friend Vicki's broken leg, and Kacey - who was pretty much going to die after being set ablaze in said housefire. The two part episode where this and the drama circling around it takes its name after this song, and...yeah. On top of that, the song itself seems to be about someone who's - as the song puts it - "asking questions/learning all the time". So I kinda think of myself and how I'm always learning about things all the time. And during those times I encounter love and miracles - sometimes out of seemingly nowhere. 

"Katamari Love" from _Katamari Damacy - _to be honest, I've never played Katamri Damacy...well okay, I played a demo of "We Love Katamari", but not the full version or the first game. But man, the lyrics behind this song, and the power of it, it's nice. It's kinda your basic "let's knockdown the walls and all love each other" song, but it's just in the way that it's presented that makes it a nice song. Plus it's got that rock ballad (I think) thing going on, and that's always awesome. 

"Blue" from Cowboy Bebop - Anyone who's heard this song knows how powerful it is. From that beginning chorus singing its made up words to the singer who's finally happy to be free from whatever was holding him down, be it the past, life, what have you, one cannot deny just how powerful it is. It doesn't help that I'm particularly sensitive to the moods present in music, and to hear the singer go on about how nice it feels to be free and how they don't want this moment that feels like a dream to end...man, it gets me everytime. Especially because I've gone through that point in life where I did have things I felt blocking me in life and I wanted to "move among the stars" (so to speak) and be free. I will openly admit easily that this song makes me get at the very least teary eyed. And it's always around that one line: "Don't wake me from the dream/it's really everything it seemed". 

"St. Gabriel's Mask Vocal Remix" by Spencer Nileson & Gary Cirimelli - I feel ashamed that I don't listen to this song as much as I should. I really really like this song, but I guess it got lost under the waves of music that I listen to. Anyways, a lot of you probably don't know of this song, and what it's a remix of. Apparently it's a remix of a song played in the Sega CD Version of Ecco: The Tides of Time. This is a nice soft song, but it's got some nice meaning to it. The singer seems to be something or someone accompanying someone else on some type of journey or quest, constantly telling the listener that "In the darker day I'll be the answer", "No matter where you go you know I'll find you/No matter where you've been I'll bring you home" and "Put your trust in me and you'll never be alone". So to me, I like to imagine it's whatever cosmic force is out there trying to reach out to me, telling me these things, trying to guide, trying to help. And of course, there's that one line "Sometimes there's truth sometimes Gabriel's Mask has the truth/when all is unknown it's our faith that pulls us through." Regardless of if you're religious or not, we've all had those moments where we gotta just put our faith in those we love, care about, work with and yes even ourselves to make it through the day and through life.

Well there's my top 5. Or really, 5 songs I really like. Well, at least vocal songs.


----------



## PsychicOtter (Mar 3, 2013)

Top 5 is too difficult, but my Top 15 playlist currently consists of these songs (in no order):

She Drives Me Crazy, by Fine Young Canibals
Imagine, John Lennon
Shadow Days, John Mayer
Why Georgia, John Mayer
Mr. Brightside, The Killers
When You Were Young, The Killers
Wonderwall, Oasis
(Sittin' On) The Dock of the Bay, Otis Redding
Change Your Mind, Sister Hazel
Snow (Hey Oh), Red Hot Chili Peppers
Under The Bridge, Red Hot Chili Peppers
Jumper, Third Eye Blind
Semi-Charmed Life, Third Eye Blind
Island in the Sun, Weezer
Say it Ain't So, Weezer

I like Dave Matthews a lot, but none of his songs quite made the cut.


----------



## TheGr8MC (Mar 5, 2013)

A few of my favorites from several genres.

I Stand Alone - Joe Hisaishi
My favorite song ever.
Der Freischutz - Carl Maria Von Weber
An epic opera that got me hooked on opera in the first place. (Don't prejudge it because it's opera!  This one is awesome!)
Animusic 2: Heavy Light - Wayne Lytle
Those of you who know about Animusic know how awesome and stunning it is.
The Reverse Will - Silent Hill 2, Akira Yamaoka
Akira Yamaoka's work on the Silent Hill series will always resonate in my soul with it's hauntingly beautiful ambiance.
Live for the Kill - Amon Amarth
Nothing pumps me up like a little heavy metal every once in a while.
Wake Up #37 - The Mothman Prophecies, Tomandandy
I love this song.  Nuff said.
A New Hope and End Credits - Star Wars Revege of the Sith, John Williams
John Williams and the Star Wars soundtracks will always be the greatest movie music ever.


----------

